# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل جالب تو ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95

## konkur100

*سلام دوستان 
خواستن تو کنکور ثبت نام کنم که یه اتفاق عجیب افتاد . این که بجای حرف ( ت ) تو ثبت نام سیستم میزنه ( ه ) !!! برای شما هم پیش امده ؟؟؟ رفع میشه مشکل بنظرتون ؟؟؟*

----------


## bvb09

خوشبختانه ما هیچیمون ت نداره..... ولی از من اصن ب اون مرحله نمیرسه... دو تا کد تایید نمیکنه!!!!

----------


## konkur100

> خوشبختانه ما هیچیمون ت نداره..... ولی از من اصن ب اون مرحله نمیرسه... دو تا کد تایید نمیکنه!!!!


چرا سیستمشون این همه مشکل داره ؟ سال های قبل اینصوری نبود اصلا

----------


## arash r

برا من به جای پ . ژ نوشت
راه حلش اینه که توی یه جای دیگه مثلا نود پد یا همون ادرس بار مرورگر اون حرفی که میخواید رو بنویسید و کپی کنید بعدش توی سایت پیست کنید
اون جوری درسته :Yahoo (4):

----------


## مملی تن ها

ارش قابل ویرایش نیست اون قسمت چون اطلاعاتش بر حسب کد سوابقه به جای حرف ت برای من ه گذاشته درخواست فرستادم برای سنجش شنبه صبح هم میرم سنجش تا اخر شنبه درست میشه مشکل از سایته

----------


## lily7

> *سلام دوستان 
> خواستن تو کنکور ثبت نام کنم که یه اتفاق عجیب افتاد . این که بجای حرف ( ت ) تو ثبت نام سیستم میزنه ( ه ) !!! برای شما هم پیش امده ؟؟؟ رفع میشه مشکل بنظرتون ؟؟؟*


اسم من هم ت داره هم ه !
خدا بهم رحم کنه  :Yahoo (4):

----------

